# Schwinn Short Coupled Tandem Help



## Dweber (Sep 5, 2018)

Can anyone help identify this Schwinn Tandem? It has been altered to acomadate the rider but is still neat. Badge says Schwinn Tandem not Paramount? Did Schwinn build other short coupled tandems besides the Paramount? Any help appreciated.


----------



## Autocycleplane (Sep 5, 2018)

Are you referring to the curved seat tube for the stoker? Looks like a typical town and country tandem to me.


----------



## Metacortex (Sep 5, 2018)

1975 through '79 Paramount tandems had the short-coupled frame design. The original badge and most other parts appear to be changed. More info here: https://www.bikeforums.net/classic-vintage/728383-fillet-brazed-schwinn-tandem-questions.html


----------



## Dweber (Sep 6, 2018)

Thanks for the information!


----------



## rhenning (Sep 6, 2018)

The original T&C tandems were built in the Paramount part of the factory so when Schwinn started to build Parramount tandems they used existing jigs set ups to build the bike.  I have owned both bikes and there is no real difference in them except changes to use later components on the Paramounts.  Roger


----------



## Dweber (Sep 6, 2018)

I believe the serial number on my Town & Country tandem is on the bottom bracket. Where would it be on a 1975 - 79 short coupled Paramount?


----------



## rhenning (Sep 6, 2018)

My tandems serial was on the right side of the head tube.  It was a regular serial number like Schwin Varsity used not a Paramount serial number type serial number.   Roger


----------

